# Mecosta County Ice?



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading up to Mecosta Co. March 1st. (Chippewa Lake area) How is the ice conditions up there? Meeting some buddies up there for our annual get together. If the ice is good we will fish and......if its not we will play cards and drink beer and repeat! Thanks for any info.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

One of my brothers caught a limit of big crappies on Mecosta Lk (near Canadian Lks) last Saturday. He had to search for them and caught them well away from the boat ramp where noone else was fishing.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

ice has been a solid 7-10" just about everywhere with reports of 12+ on a couple areas... have not encountered any slush but there is very little snow on top so walking has been tough


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks a bunch for the update. We may give Mecosta Lk. a try, we stay at my family's cabin in Rodney, so that is not a far drive. We are gonna try Hillview Lk., thats where our cabin is but if the actions slow we may give Mecosta a try. Looking at the forcast it looks like some cold weather moving in this weekend, so I think we should be good barring any major rain events.

Thanks again and tight lines to ya both!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My dad & a brother got a limit each of nice crappies on Mecosta Saturday. They said they fished kinda over by the island and mentioned a boat house that was across from where they fished. I wasn't with them, but the ice sounded like it was better than what I encounterd at Bass Lk in NE Kent county, which was getting real crappy.


----------



## Gilla Killa (Jan 20, 2012)

was out on lake mecosta sat and sun, average 7-8" of ice. lots and lots of little gills, one exception a 9 incher and a 16" catfish both on spikes both out of the same hole


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading yer way tomorrow morning will be in Remus by lunch! Thanks for the info guys, I do appreciate it, growing up in Michigan and now living in Indiana I miss ice fishing as much as anything, oh and the Red Wings! Can't wait to get back to my homeland and hopefully the ice and fish will be cooperative? Its 74 degress down here today! No ice anywhere near me all year. I will give an update when I return next week!:coolgleam


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

what did the rain do to lake mecosta? i had my snowmobile out there saturday, can i still take it out?

Thanks


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Brother Buzz (Trowoot) will be there (Mecosta Lk) first thing Sat morning, and I'll be there too, but probably a little later. We'll be over across kinda by the island. He is going after the large crappies he has been finding there the past two weeks & I'll be targeting pike.


----------



## stoneman89 (Jan 24, 2012)

was on mecosta near the island ice is 8 in of clear couple of frosty inches. The surface is slushy and wet


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

We were there and fished near the island, holy wah, whatta walk in the light slush. Brother Buzz showed his prowness by beating me back to the landing at nightfall by a full 15 minutes, and I had a head start on him, plus he was pulling a heavier load than I!!! We had a lot of fun fishing in the wind & snow.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got home yesterday evening, never made it out to Mecosta Lk. decided to stay put at the family's cabin and fish Chippewa Lk. We did good there on Friday morning 28 specks, tried to fish Sat. in the snow and wind only got 9 specks before being blown off the lake and fished Sun. and got 24 more specks. Had a great trip, as usual. Hanging out with my buddies was the highlight and the fish were definetely a bonus! The specks averaged 9-10inches with some 10-12 inchers and I caught one really nice 15 incher. Good solid 8 inches of ice.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone know how that ice on Mecosta is? Thanks!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

my two kids and i went out on chippawa lake yesterday. lot of ice yet. Pretty much all the snow melted off top. Not sure after today....till should be good,but still becarefull.

I belive mecosta had same amount, probably water/slush on top

i'm hoping to get out few more times this week, i got new camera coming in tomorrow! 

the way forcast is looking next week...not sure how ice would be!


----------



## animalsrdelicious (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it all open water yet? Wondering if I will be able to take the boat out this weekend? Looking at upper sixties middle of the week!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I fished it (Mecosta) Sat all by myself, except for two guys that came out for an hour or so. Kinda windy. Shore ice was geting crappy. The fishing near the landing wasn't as good as I experienced out by the island a week ago, but I didn't want to chance walking around the point. Caught many pike, but none bigger than 23". By Sunday the ice on Mecosta was looking even worse. Chippewa also, although I did see someone walking on the South end of Chippewa Sunday.
Checked out some other lakes Sunday and ended up on Haymarsh Lk which still had 7" of good ice that still was fairly decent by Sunday night. First time, I think, that I have ice-fished in 62 degree weather. Fished around some great people & had a great day Sunday. Watched them do fairly well on some nice pannies with some sorting. I came up with no flags on tip-ups. The people who fished it often this winter said the lack of pike action was unusual on Sunday. They also said they were going to try and fish Haymarsh this morning one last time before the warmth & rain erodes the ice away. As I work, my mind & heart are there with the warm, friendly folks I fished with yesterday.


----------

